# keeping salt water crocs



## warp81 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey jus wondering if any1 here has or has kept a salt water croc b4? wat do you keep it in? how big is it? wat do u feed it? do u have any pics? i find these animals amazing and once i have the land i will eventually get myself 1


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm also very interested but no room at the moment. I think crocboy keaps them, maybe shoot him a pm


----------



## warp81 (Nov 15, 2006)

my parents have a fair bit of property and iv asked the old man if i could steal 1 of his horse paddocks to put a shed up and build a dam for a crock if i dont find my slf wit enough property soon, he said yes


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 15, 2006)

interesting


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2006)

what states can crocs be kept in?


----------



## gillsy (Nov 16, 2006)

I know your allowed freshwater crocs in qld, but I didn't think any state was allowed to keep salties.


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2006)

i think you can keep salties in the nt but i didnt think any crocs were allowed in qld


----------



## gillsy (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah i'm pretty sure freshwaters ones are allowed, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## Deano (Nov 16, 2006)

Wish we could keep crocs in NSW, you guys are so lucky..............


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2006)

im with deano i think they would be great to keep!! until then ill just have to wait until i can make room for a lacie!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 16, 2006)

mostly you do a thing where the croc farm will give you a hatchy, and you raise it, once it gets to a certain size, give it back and they give you another hatchie.....

this is so that you dont have a croc so big u cant handle it... and so that the croc farm gets big ones but doesnt have to spend the time or money raising it! 

its a win win situation


----------



## Deano (Nov 16, 2006)

Are you talking about NSW???


----------



## jordo (Nov 16, 2006)

As far as I know you can keep freshies and salties in Vic.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Can keep both in vic with an advanced license


----------



## Benan (Nov 16, 2006)

I didnt know you could keep crocs :| and you'd have to feed them raw chicken and stuff they wouldnt be cheap to keep.. + wouldnt be aloud to keep them in sububern areas would ya?


----------



## moose (Nov 16, 2006)

Keeping Crocs in Qld is only able to be done by those who hold a demonstrators licence.

Recreational Keepers dont have a chance in hell in keeping Fresh or Saltwater Crocs as it Clearly Stes in the Widlife act that they are Resticted .

Although if you read the act closely it is very easy to misinterprete what they are actually trying to say.


----------



## cris (Nov 16, 2006)

Im fairly sure you can keep them is SA and Vic but in Vic there is a size limit and after that its back to the farm to become meat and boots.


----------



## yommy (Nov 16, 2006)

if you want to keep crocs do the research first. this site is the ducks nutz on croc husbandary great site to gain some knowledge. Good luck with it.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/cnhc/


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 16, 2006)

ok.. well guys.. i was actually talking to a fellow that runs reptile displays around qld.. and he told me when i enquired about keeping a freshie in qld that u need to have a special licence for that.. which is only given to people who are using them for educational shows.. a bit of a harder licence to get.. he did have a freshie there on display.. so i wood be taking his word for it..and then u are only allowed to keep them till they are 4 ft long.. so IMO it seems a shame to raise a pet till then to say goodbye to it and replace it.. my kids wood cry and cry.. it wood definately suck.. im not sure bout the other states but a call to ur epa wood soon tell ya the facts.. cheers.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 17, 2006)

they can take suprisingly long to get to 4ft with minimum feeding! dont feed it an it wont grow.


----------



## kev (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes you can keep fresh water and salt water crocodiles
here in Victoria.
But once they get to 1.5metres, you have to show DSE
wildlife officers, you have the experience and space to
look after a bigger croc.
lf you can't meet these guidelines that they require, you 
wil be asked to send it back to the croc farm where you
got it from.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 17, 2006)

*My Croc*

Psshht - Laws who needs em'? 
Here is my big boy  He just got so big living on the neighbourhood pets and peoples fingers (they kept sticking them through the wire) but really he is a sweetie - my brother and sister ride him to school most days and we have wrestling competitions. They are the best pets!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 17, 2006)

salties are allowed to be kept in the nt


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 17, 2006)

salties and freshies can be kept indefinately in the NT. So long as u live inthe rural area on a property bigger than 2ha (not 100% on the size of property required so don't quote me) and have a big enough cage.


----------



## moose (Nov 17, 2006)

Hoppa,

Its pretty straight forward, Rec Keepers cannot under any circumstances keep them on that licence, As i have said earlier you need a Demonstrators licence to keep them, doesnt anybody actually read the Paperwork that comes with there licence?


----------



## hornet (Nov 17, 2006)

looks like its off to the nt or vic for me


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 17, 2006)

go the NT hornet lol go the NT


----------



## python blue (Nov 18, 2006)

can you keep freshies or salties in nsw


----------



## lanceinator (Nov 19, 2006)

want a croc just come fishing in the NT dangle you arm over the side of the boat and your garenteed to get a bite 

In the NT you can have the in suburbia until the are 2ft / 60cm about 2 years of age from a hatchling, you then just return it to the croc farm for enother hatchy. Like what wazuikazi said rural is as long as you like.....


----------



## Timotei (Nov 19, 2006)

LOL, well do u want me to get STARTED on the WA system ????? LOL, yeh like we hav ANY chance of keeping a Pogona vitticeps let alone a friggin croc. That wld be sweet tho, to get one from a croc farm.


----------



## jonesc1 (Nov 19, 2006)

but isnt that because u cant import reptiles into WA? crocs are a native WA species (salties anyway). shouldnt u be able to keep them on a really advanced licence?


----------



## Timotei (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope, not a chance. Our licensing systems came in in 2003, our category lists are pathetic. There are about 12 species in each of the 5 categories, although category 1 is EMPTY. Meaning we only hav about 50 species that we can keep, in total, across all categories. The Nullabor Bearded dragon isn't even able to be kept.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Nov 19, 2006)

i think keeping a saltie would be great a tfirst and then a couple of years or so and then you cant control them and if they got out into the neighbourhood NPWS would probably take it off you.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 20, 2006)

If they got out into the neighbourhood you arent really a competant keeper then are you???


----------



## cam (Nov 20, 2006)

mitchdiamond said:


> i think keeping a saltie would be great a tfirst and then a couple of years or so and then you cant control them and if they got out into the neighbourhood NPWS would probably take it off you.



PROBABLY!!!!!


----------



## warp81 (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah as it was said ealier you can keep both freshies and salties in vic on a advanced license i know of a few ppl whom have got them. there is a guy that lives down the rd from my parents he is know on to his 2nd croc cause the 1st 1 died the 1st nite he moved it in2 its new enclosure in the shed, the power tripped and it was witout heating allnite it got 2 below 0 degrees that nite, it was 1.2m long and they used 2 swim wit it in the pool and sit it on there lap etc etc. really placid but there new 1 is crazy and its only a hatchling


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Was it a saltie or freshie?


----------



## warp81 (Nov 20, 2006)

saltie, pretty amazing hey! iv seen photos of it


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd love to look at getting a croc but no room at the moment and got a feeling they would cost a bit to maintain! Do you have any pics of it you can post? Would love to see it.


----------



## warp81 (Nov 20, 2006)

na sorry im at work at the moment but ill try and get some pics off of him soon! he feeds his knew hatchie a couple of gold fish each day it is amazimg to watch he also puts yabbies and raw meat in 2. once they get bigger you feed them a chicken aday


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cool looking forward to seeing them. That will turn into one expensive food bill.


----------

